# Remember When...



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I thought it would be fun to start a thread where people can reminisce about the times past.  

Here's mine for today.  I've been thinking about how far computers have come.  Remember when computers took up whole rooms?  Remember when computers didn't have hard drives?  Remember when computers had monochrome screens that burned images into them, so they developed screen savers?

What's your "Remember when?"

Vicki


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I remember when pokemon ROCKED!! When it was cool to listen to Brittney Spears (I was always a Christina fan though).... What can I say I am 21....I started to learn Microsoft Office when I was seven in the second grade


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

I remember when telephone handsets were attached by a cord to a really heavy base that had a dial. Our family's was stuck to the kitchen wall.

I remember my son loving Pokemon, and he had a collection of pogs.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I still have my pogs!!!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thea J said:


> I remember when telephone handsets were attached by a cord to a really heavy base that had a dial. Our family's was stuck to the kitchen wall.
> 
> I remember my son loving Pokemon, and he had a collection of pogs.


Oh my gosh, I still have one of those dial phones. I can't dial out with it unless I have a number written down. I memorize phone numbers based on where they are on the key pad. When I try to use the dial phone, my brain goes numb. 

Vicki


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I remember when there weren't any computers! At least not personal computers.

One of my first jobs involved punch cards. We had a huge machine that sorted the cards by various fields to print reports. 

I also used a switchboard, like you see in the old movies (or like the one Ernestine used on Rowan and Martin's Laugh-In).

I also remember when doctors made house calls. Those were the days!


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

I remember when we only had 2 channels on our black and white TV, and we had to get up to change the channel (no remote).


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

JeanneB said:


> I remember when we only had 2 channels on our black and white TV, and we had to get up to change the channel (no remote).


I remember 3 channels, and there was just the one black-and-white TV in the house, so we all had to watch the same thing, or go do something else.

The first computer game I ever played was "Star Trek" in the math building at college (my roommate had the password). We played it on a _teletype_ terminal: each output was printed on paper; there was no CRT monitor.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I remember the giant Game Boy. I also remember when cell phones that had screens with colour came out. I remember pogs, too!
Oh, and what about those Giga Pets? I loved those.

I also remember my computer teacher (it was a computer typing class) in ... elementary school? ask all the students if they had ever been on the Internet and if they knew how to use it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

How funny. DH and I just had this conversation at dinner tonight. (he's 10 yrs older, so we remember different things of course). He remembers the Martin Luther King "_I Have a Dream_" speech. I wasn't alive yet. He remembers man walking on the moon.. again, I wasn't born yet. I do remember nickle phone calls on pay phones, and a stamp cost 10c. I remember grocery shopping and $75 filled the trunk on our '74 Granada. I can't even imagine what it would cost now to fill those huge trunks. We also discussed how far computers had come, and telephones/cellphones, and Tv's, and of course... Books (kindles).

We both remember a time before the internet. and the prediction that PCs were a passing fad.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> How funny. DH and I just had this conversation at dinner tonight. (he's 10 yrs older, so we remember different things of course). He remembers the Martin Luther King "_I Have a Dream_" speech. I wasn't alive yet. He remembers man walking on the moon.. again, I wasn't born yet. I do remember nickle phone calls on pay phones, and a stamp cost 10c. I remember grocery shopping and $75 filled the trunk on our '74 Granada. I can't even imagine what it would cost now to fill those huge trunks. We also discussed how far computers had come, and telephones/cellphones, and Tv's, and of course... Books (kindles).
> 
> We both remember a time before the internet. and the prediction that PCs were a passing fad.


OMG: I remember 5-cent first class stamps and 4-cent postcard stamps, and how everyone complained when they raised each a penny. 

The college football thread reminded me of something else: I remember when my alma mater were the Miami Redskins, not the Miami Redhawks. *
__________
* No, the Miami University that is in Ohio -- the school which was founded before the US bought Florida from Spain, and long before there was a University of Miami. (Preemptive strike completed.  )


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I remember when mail was delivered twice a day (at least in my small town).

My first job involving computers also used a card punch.  One year my mother and I made Christmas wreaths out of all the old cards I brought home.  I don't remember how many we gave as presents that year.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I can remember when candy bars were a nickel and sodas were a dime. I remember racing home from school every day to catch Dark Shadows on the the TV (3 channels). And I remember the only time I could watch a cartoon was on Saturday morning.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I remember sitting around reading and listening to the radio or the Victrola - before television.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

I remember when you would pull into the gas station and someone would actually come out and fill up your car for you. I remember when stores didn't open until one o'clock on Sundays and I remember when TV stations actually used to go off the air at night with the lovely test pattern and usually the national anthem. I even remember when HBO used to sign off for a few hours at night. Weird.  I remember when VCRs were first marketed to consumers, I remember Betamax (   ) I'm sure that my kids would find it amusing that I also remember when Capri Suns first came out and they only had one flavor-Orange. I also remember when MTV first came on the air and that they used to actually show music videos instead of reality TV and game  shows. Goood times!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Talking about VCR's, I remember when you could rent a VCR at the video rental store, when you rented a movie.  We did that several times before we got a VCR.  That's just funny now.

Vicki


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Talking about VCR's, I remember when you could rent a VCR at the video rental store, when you rented a movie. We did that several times before we got a VCR. That's just funny now.
> 
> Vicki


I remember that too. And remember how big VCRs were? The old ones seem gigantic compared to the little portable DVD players you can buy now. And they must have weighed 50 lbs!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I remember dial up. Don't miss that. I was IM'ing before middle school.

I remember when the first play station came out. I remember when the gameboy didn't have color screens.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Talking about VCR's, I remember when you could rent a VCR at the video rental store, when you rented a movie. We did that several times before we got a VCR. That's just funny now.
> 
> Vicki


In 1982 or early '83 I bought my father a Sony Betamax. He had a 1/2 hour TV interview show on local Cable and I thought he might like to tape them. Big, heavy brute. I had my first well-paying job and so I did the deed. Beta machines were better than VHS and . . . $1400. Buying a VCR movie cost about $75, so we joined a Video Club -- membership cost $50 and then you had to rent the movie.

As for remember when: I remember when the radio didn't start playing Christmas music, the TV didn't air Christmas commercials and the stores didn't put up any sort of Christmas display until Dec 01.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Sock Hops.  Getting to dance with Annette Funicello on the Milt Grant Show.  It's been downhill ever since.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I remember having to take a semester typing class in 8th grade - so 1979.  (now comes the unintentional sexist part)  I remember being annoyed at having to take the class because I certainly wasn't going to grow up to be a secretary.  Looking back, it was probably one of the top 10 most important things I learned in school.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I remember when computers stored info. on cassette tapes - and you had to program them to do anything.  Software hadn't really been developed yet.  Unless you had a lot of the same thing to do, it was easier still to do things manually.  

And I remember rotary dial phones, for Pete's sake.  You memorized everyone's number back then.  We only had one phone in the house.  Forget privacy.  Do pay phones even still exist anywhere


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> And I remember rotary dial phones, for Pete's sake. You memorized everyone's number back then. We only had one phone in the house. Forget privacy. Do pay phones even still exist anywhere


I still memorize numbers. I never program in speed-dial. Of course pay-phones still exist (though I suspect the question wasn't in earnest). Go to any airport or transportation terminal. There are pay-phones in every mall in my city and a few still on certain streets downtown. But not near the number there used to be. Lots of them in Manhattan the last time I visited the States (about 7 months ago).


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I remember when we had no idea about seat belts, car safety seats for kids or helmets when riding our bikes.

I remember when most adults gathered around the TV at 6:30 to watch Walter Cronkite (CBS) or Chet Huntley and David Brinkley (NBC).  They reported the news w/o spin.

I remember when the newspaper was delivered twice a day, and almost every adult read both of them.

I remember the first time we got a colored television, a microwave, a clothes dryer, a refrigerator with an icemaker and cable TV.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I remember when there weren't any computers! At least not personal computers.
> 
> One of my first jobs involved punch cards. We had a huge machine that sorted the cards by various fields to print reports.


Speaking of the punch cards, I often use the expression "it looks like an IBM card" when the dog or cat have chewed on something they shouldn't. Then I stop and think...my kids have no idea what I'm talking about!!!! haha


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I remember having to get up to change the tv channel

I remember having an antenna on the house with one of those boxes used to change the antennas direction.

I remember not having seat belts and us kids were allowed (while Mom or Dad were driving) to crawl to the back of the station wagon and play, lol


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I remember those little hand held electronic games like Merlin, and that driving one that was the precursor to Pole Position (I can't remember it's name)- it had a little plastic wheel you steered the car with.  And these hand held ring toss games were all the rage too.  I remember going over to a friend's house and they had Pong, and I'd never seen anything like it!!  

I also remember board games used to be more popular and we had Twister, Perfection, Mr. Mouth, Cootie, Jaws, Don't Go Overboard, Stratego, Life... 

Dawn


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

I remember seeing my first TV.  And the Anchormen on the news smoking.

I remember milkmen and getting the milk out of the passthrough the milkman put it in, in the winter with the cream having been pushed out by freezing so it resembled a frozen geyser(with a cap on top)

I remember seeing my first telephone that wasn't black and I remember party lines.

I remember Sputnik and everyone pulling to the side of the road one night to watch it.

I remember duck and cover drills in school and remember thinking they were stupid as how would that protect us from an a bomb?


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

This is an awesome thread!  

I remember when my tuition and fees at the University were about $350 a quarter, so I could live at home, work part time and pay at the cashier office with a personal check. (What's happened with college costs since then is obscene.)

I also remember when the first Star wars movie came out in 1977. I must've seen it in theaters about 30 times!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey Jeff, I remember listening to both the huge heavy records, and the round recorded tubes on the Victrola, and when the needle broke, we just got a cactus needle and replaced it. (I grew up in the same house that my great-grandfather had bought for my g-gramother in 1900, with g-gma still alive in the home too)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I remember seeing Mary Martin as Peter Pan on Broadway. I tried to leap out of the balcony to go flying with Peter. Fortunately, the sash on my dress was good and strong and my mother pulled me back into my seat. Which brings me to...

I remember when girls had to wear skirts or dresses to school. No pants. They changed the rule in 8th grade. At first it was only pants in the winter, when it was cold, and they had to be "nice" pants. No jeans. They relaxed that rule in 9th grade.

I remember parietals in college. Anyone here even know what parietals are? LOL

I remember when stores--*all* stores--were closed on Sunday. The mall, grocery stores, everything. Which also makes me think of...

I remember when gas stations sold only gas and drugstores only filled prescriptions and sold a few "health and beauty aids." (I also remember when drugstores would deliver your prescriptions to you.) If you wanted to buy a gallon of milk, you had to go to the grocery store or "The Dairy Barn" which was the only store open on Sunday. They sold dairy products and bread at The Dairy Barn. That's it. Which also makes me think of...

I remember when the first 7-11 opened. It was such a weird concept. A place where you could buy milk and soda and bread and even a few groceries? Who ever heard of such a thing! There was a rumor that they were all run by the mob and that every 7-11 had an underground tank so that they could start selling gas if it failed as a convenience store. The convenience store concept worked, but it seems that they all sell gas now, anyway.

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Hey Jeff, I remember listening to both the huge heavy records, and the round recorded tubes on the Victrola, and when the needle broke, we just got a cactus needle and replaced it.


We bought steel needles in little envelopes (no cactus in New York or New Jersey). I think they were a dime for a dozen.



Leslie said:


> I remember seeing Mary Martin as Peter Pan on Broadway.


I remember being very gender-confused by that show. I couldn't get it through my head that a woman was playing the part of a boy.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I remember when the only way I could see The Wizard of Oz was once a year on CBS. All of the cousins in my family would go to my grandmother's house to watch it. We'd eat real (aka not microwaved) popcorn with real melted butter and drink Kool Aid and hide our eyes from the scary flying monkeys. 

I still love the movie, but it's not the same, knowing I can pop it in the DVD any time I want to.


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I remember being very gender-confused by that show. I couldn't get it through my head that a woman was playing the part of a boy.


That seemed weird to me too. It still does, in fact.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

I remember the oversize prescription glasses with thick lenses that made pupils look huge!


Vianka


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Our public school dress code banned pants for girls until after I'd graduated from high school.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I remember watching test patterns on TV.....and my favorite show....Winky Dink.

I remember telephone party lines.

Hula hoops, pluto platters, cards in the spokes of my bike tires. How cool!

My Saucy Walker and Ginny dolls...I still have them! Barbie came much later.

Getting a new Nancy Drew book everytime I was sick from school....I wasn't sick all that much, unfortunately.

Never, ever even giving a thought about wearing anything but a dress or skirt to school. Saddle shoes until 12 years of age. 

The first computer I saw in college took up three classrooms. My data was given to the keypunch operator (whatever happened to all those jobs?) and I picked up my results a fews days later. 


High school grad night at Disneyland.....actually I remember the opening of Disneyland. High school graduation present? A typewriter of course...a real nifty one in a case instead of the huge Underwood I used during high school. Using carbon paper to type papers in college....there is a concept that I don't miss at all!

Best of all, roaming the streets of the neighborhood on foot or bike, and no one ever worrying where I was.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I remember the first supermarkets and how amazing it was to be able to wonder around picking up what you wanted off the shelves instead of having to ask for everything over the counter.

Also - and only Brits will remember this - remember when we didn't have a decimal currency like we do now? When we had pounds, shillings and pence? Remember adding up a column of figures - with twelve pennies in a shilling and twenty shillings in a pound you didn't carry one to the next column till you got to twelve on the first column and then you had to get to twenty on the second before you carried to the third column - and there were no calculators!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

rjkeller said:


> I remember when the only way I could see The Wizard of Oz was once a year on CBS. All of the cousins in my family would go to my grandmother's house to watch it. We'd eat real (aka not microwaved) popcorn with real melted butter and drink Kool Aid and hide our eyes from the scary flying monkeys.
> 
> I still love the movie, but it's not the same, knowing I can pop it in the DVD any time I want to.


Oh yeah, I remember popping popcorn on the stove. Lucky I've done that before it comes in handy for blackouts.

Dawn


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I remember parietals in college. Anyone here even know what parietals are? LOL
> 
> L


Yes, I remember the excitement when the college actually allowed 24hr parietals!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I remember parietals in college. Anyone here even know what parietals are?


Weren't they the cause of pantie-raids?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

PARIETALS

These were college rules about visitation with the opposite sex. Mostly it was about locking up the girls. Abolished in the late 1960s.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

That's what I said.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey I was born in 71.. I did not know.. I googled it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've never heard of the word "parietals."  I was around then.  There were visitation rules in our dorms and I graduated in 1973.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I remember duck and cover drills in school and remember thinking they were stupid as how would that protect us from an a bomb?


OMG - I thought my kids would die laughing when I told them this. Yup, to protect ourselves in case of an atomic bomb, we learned to hide under our desks and cover our heads with our arms!

I loved when stores were closed on Sundays. Sundays were such wonderful days because you couldn't go anywhere. (Where do kids learn to drive these days? We learned in shopping center parking lots on Sundays.)

We (girls) couldn't wear pants to school unless it was gym day, and even then we had to wear a skirt over them.

I learned to type on a manual typewriter. What a pain! If you made a mistake, you had to try to erace it without putting a hole in the paper, then replace it with words that took up the same amount of space so you wouldn't have to retype the whole page! And I won't even discuss carbon paper!

We had party lines too. You couldn't use the phone if the other people were! And long distance calls were a HUGE expensive deal. You talked very fast and hung up as soon as possible. I remember when Coke (it was so much better in glass bottles!) was 10 cents, a Hershey bar was 5 cents, school lunch milk was 4 cents, matinees were 35 cents and night-time movies were $1.00. Fresh milk was delivered to your door each morning. When you were sick the doctor came to your house, when your TV was sick the repairman came to fix it. I'd forgotten we got the newspaper delivered twice a day.

I'm getting serious flashbacks here!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Hey I was born in 71.. I did not know.. I googled it.


In the early 60s, men were not permitted beyond the lobby in the women's dorms. If you had a date with a girl you went to the desk and registered, then waited for your date to appear on the staircase. Ahh - the memories of swishing crinolines.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Home movies.. making them & watching them... was a BIG thing. breaking out the projector and the screen and everyone gathering in the room, kids on the floor on blankets, adults got the good chairs.

Nobody does that anymore... and I kinda find that sad.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I've never heard of the word "parietals." I was around then. There were visitation rules in our dorms and I graduated in 1973.


Granted I went to a Catholic university - but I started in 1984 and we had single gender dorms, visitation hours and open door rules ... I went and looked at the student handbook and the rules are still in force for the 2010-11 school year.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I remember when we had to use payphones to call home instead of just whipping out the mobile (which all kids seem to be able to do now!)

I remember CD's and Dvd's coming out. I couldnt get my head around the fact my music/film was on that little round flat disc. 

I remember getting our first computer, with a huge printer. You could hear it printing two streets away lol. The computer played megadrive games too and i played a Simpsons game for hours.

And when we upgraded to a Windows 95 computer! Wow, the graphics were amazing! I had this ocean game, and a Titanic game which i love (still have it, cant play it on my Windows 7 )

Ohh and when we couldnt afford our own TV so my mum and dad rented one, they'd put 50 pence in the slot on the side every day. And then once a month some guy came round and emptied it. It was amazing when we owned our first TV and VCR.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have never heard of parietals. It must be an eastern term, but I don't think we ever used the term out west. I gather it has to do with having the opposite sex in your dorm room. We had open dorms on Sunday, where male visitors, including your father, had to be escorted from the lobby to your room. I think the hours were 2-5PM.(But there was always the tree out the window as entry/exit   ) I even lived in a very modern concept of co-ed dorm. Boys were one wing, girls the other, BUT we shared a cafeteria! How novel! When my oldest son went to college he also lived in a co-ed dorm......girls in the room next door and shared bathrooms. 

When you were a sophomore you got to have a key to the dorm so that you could get in past 10PM weeknights, 12PM weekends.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> PARIETALS
> 
> These were college rules about visitation with the opposite sex. Mostly it was about locking up the girls. Abolished in the late 1960s.


At my college, they weren't abolished until 1974 (my freshman year). We had a big protest and they finally got rid of all the rules.

L


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

originalgrissel said:


> I remember when you would pull into the gas station and someone would actually come out and fill up your car for you.


Heh...here in NJ, they still do, by law. 



> I remember when stores didn't open until one o'clock on Sundays...


I remember when stores were closed all day on Sundays. I wish we'd get back to that: not for any religious reasons, I just like the idea of one day a week when people did thing with friends and family instead of at the mall, plus it would mean a lot of retail employees would have at least one regularly scheduled day off each week.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I remember when stores were closed all day on Sundays. I wish we'd get back to that: not for any religious reasons, I just like the idea of one day a week when people did thing with friends and family instead of at the mall, plus it would mean a lot of retail employees would have at least one regularly scheduled day off each week.


When I'm in the Netherlands on business, that's the way it is still. There are no shops open on Sunday - just restaurants and pubs. While it can be nice to relax with friends in a park or play a video game all day, it can also be boring .... give and take ...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> When I'm in the Netherlands on business, that's the way it is still. There are no shops open on Sunday - just restaurants and pubs. While it can be nice to relax with friends in a park or play a video game all day, it can also be boring .... give and take ...


Of course, you can just go over to Antwerp and hang out with the Belgians...

L


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I remember my first "official" job at 16 was for the Social Security Administration where I was the teletype operator for a couple of years. No monitor, just the paper tape and printer. We were not allowed to type "live", we had to make a paper tape first, proof read it (which was an art!) then transmit it.
I remember the first time I saw The Wizard of Oz in color. Oh my, what a difference that made.
I remember multi-party phone lines.
I remember my first portable calculator in college. It was HUGE.
I remember in college my Office Machines class had those huge machines that were before the 10 key and we learned to run them.
I remember taking shorthand. I also remember transcribing from a dictaphone.
I remember the pain of having my little legs sandblasted on a windy day at school because girls could not wear pants.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> Hey Jeff, I remember listening to both the huge heavy records, and the round recorded tubes on the Victrola, and when the needle broke, we just got a cactus needle and replaced it.


Remember those little yellow plastic things you had to use to play 45's!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

4Katie said:


> Remember those little yellow plastic things you had to use to play 45's!


My sister had a 45 RPM record player with a big-fat spindle.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

The Bic Banana

A small and simple thing, but I sorely miss them.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I remember when my dad got his first handheld electronic calculator. It was a Texas Instruments and cost $300 -- and this was in the 1970s. When you divided by zero, it would freak out and cycle through all the numbers!

My first-ever video game was Pong, connected to the TV. I think I was in high school when it came out.

My dad would sometimes bring a computer home from work and connect to the server by setting the telephone handset onto the modem's cradle.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Feste said:


> I remember seeing my first TV. And the Anchormen on the news smoking.


Yes! And cigarette commercials were aired on TV.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I remember when my grandparents phone was on the wall and you picked up the earpiece and had to stand to talk.
They had a party line - so anyone could listen in, not just your family.
And they knew if the phone call was for them by listening to the number of short and long rings - one pattern was theirs.

We had a green Hornet automobile.

The TV I saw was in the front window of the hardware store.  On Friday night (fight night) the owner would stay late and turn on the TV for the fights and neighborhood folks would bring a kitchen chair and sit in front of his store window and watch the fights. I guess that was community service.

Our first phone was a big black thing that had no dial.  You lifted it and waited for the operator to say "operator" and then you would tell her the phone number you wanted which was like "Osborne 3322" and in what city if it was not local.

Radio was entertainment.  The "FBI in peace and war", "The Shadow", "The Lone Ranger" and others.

Early TV had "The Big Top" with Mary Hartline - America's sweetheart.

Just sayin......


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The Green Hornet was on the radio. Your Hudson Hornet was green.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I remember when the Insurance man came to the front door to collect the premiums. I remember by mother sending me downstairs to tell him that she wasn;t home, and when he asked me when she'd be coming back I said, "wait a minute, I'll go ask her."

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Jeff said:


> The Green Hornet was on the radio. Your Hudson Hornet was green.


Yeah both.
And all I knew in the 50's was that it was green and there was a thing that said Hornet.
I thought it was cool man (didn't know about kewl yet).

Just sayin.....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

kcmay said:


> Yes! And cigarette commercials were aired on TV.


I remember dancing cigarette packs on the Lucky Strike show that review the music top hits of the week.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Stick horses?  I must have had a dozen.  I liked to use my uncle's old Buick bumper as a hitching post.  One day he dragged my stick horse all the way to a neighboring town and back.  He always thought things were funny and had no children of his own, so he didn't understand the 5 year old psyche.  I was devastated.  All that was left was the horse's head and about six or seven inches of stick worn down to a very sharp point.  My dad also laughed, but my mom made them go to the store and buy me another one so I'd shut up about it.      I also had the entire cowboy outfit from the five and dime to go with the stick horse.  Red felt hat, black and white cowhide chaps, spurs, double six-shooters in holster with those gunpowder caps, checkered red and white shirt with mother of pearl snaps on the cuffs, fringed gloves with stars on the back, a sheriff's tin star and a pair of red cowboy boots.  I was spiffy!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I remember dancing cigarette packs on the Lucky Strike show that review the music top hits of the week.


Ahh - but do you remember when Lucky Strike Green went to war?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Ahh - but do you remember when Lucky Strike Green went to war?


Well, you have a few years on me.   But I do remember Sen-sen.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Hahaha. I knew you'd one-up me somehow.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I remember Howdy Doody and Princess Winter-Fall-Summer-Spring. Roy Rogers and the Lone Ranger (Hiyooo Silver!) Electric typewriters that were so amazing---they would keep one entire sentence in their 'memory' so errors could be corrected without resorting to white-out (if you caught them before starting the next sentence, that is). Antennas with rabbit ears. And Bosco (a powder that you stirred in your glass to make the milk chocolate).


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I remember Howdy Doody and Princess Winter-Fall-Summer-Spring. Roy Rogers and the Lone Ranger (Hiyooo Silver!) Electric typewriters that were so amazing---they would keep one entire sentence in their 'memory' so errors could be corrected without resorting to white-out (if you caught them before starting the next sentence, that is). Antennas with rabbit ears. And Bosco (a powder that you stirred in your glass to make the milk chocolate).


How about the flubber-dub and Chief Thunder thund. And Captain Video and Rudy Kazootie. Andy's gang - pluck your magic tawnger froggy.  Our first TV was 10 inches in a Dumont, full scale cabinet. We wouldn;t leave the house on Tuesday nights for fear of missing Uncle Milty, until the movie theaters started Dish night to compete with the Texaco Comedy Hour.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I remember 8 track tapes.  And when I was in school we didn't have drills for bombs, we had tornado drills.  And once a year someone would call in a bomb threat and we would get to go home from school.  That stopped happening once the penalty for it became jail time, I think.

Vicki


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well, you have a few years on me.   But I do remember Sen-sen.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I couldn't stand sen-sens, but my brother liked them. However, I did like Fizzies.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I remember (cringe) gym suits.  They were one piece that you stepped into like a cover all, except they had short sleeves and were pretty short.  They buttoned up the front.  Not a good look at all.  I even wore them my first year of college.  Yep.  We had to "dress" for gym class.
I remember party lines too.  I would be so impatient waiting for a call from my boyfriend knowing that someone was talking.  I would lift the earpiece and plop it down onto the cradle so that the offender would get off the phone.  (In those days, good girls did NOT call boys).


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I remember when you had to get up on Saturday mornings to watch cartoons and when one came on after 8pm it was always on CBS and they had that spinning SPECIAL logo with the drums.  I used to love when they had those specials because it meant I could stay up past bedtime for at least an hour.  I also remember when nothing was open on Sundays but grocery stores.

On the tape backup, I had an old Atari where you could buy games that needed to be loaded off cassette tapes.  Kids whining about the load time of their PS3 don't even know.  Not only did you wait for 30 minutes while the blue Atari BASIC screen while it rattled off a bunch of beeping noises, but you couldn't change the inputs and watch TV during it.  And this was back when you only had one TV in the house... none of the televisions in every room thing we have now.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

I remember mimeograph machines & all of the test papers & worksheets that came off of them in school . The papers always had that weird purplish ink on them that, for some reason, was usually still kind of wet when the papers were passed out.
I remember when Morgan Freeman's most well-known acting gig was on The Electric Company.
I remember when microwaves didn't exist and if you wanted pop corn you made it on the stove. We usually just used a big pot or pan but sometimes, Mom would buy us Jiffy Pop. 
I remember when slinkies were ONLY made of metal and if you got them tangled up, you were just out of luck.
I remember when Dick Clark was the host of American Bandstand and not just the guy who hosted ABC's New Year's Rockin' Eve every year.
I remember when all teenagers had to be traumatized by having to watch either "Blood on the Highway" or "Red Asphalt" in driver's ed class.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I remember mimeograph machines & all of the test papers & worksheets that came off of them in school . The papers always had that weird purplish ink on them that, for some reason, was usually still kind of wet when the papers were passed out.


But they smelled SO good!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I couldn't stand sen-sens, but my brother liked them. However, I did like Fizzies.


I liked the concept of Fizzies, but I didn't like the taste of the drink they produced.

To the person who mentioned Bosco: I remember Bosco as a syrup. The jar had a pump on the top and you would squirt it into your milk, then stir it up. The powdered chocolate was Nestles Quik. I also remember Ovaltine.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

prairiesky said:


> I remember (cringe) gym suits. They were one piece that you stepped into like a cover all, except they had short sleeves and were pretty short. They buttoned up the front. Not a good look at all. I even wore them my first year of college. Yep. We had to "dress" for gym class.
> I remember party lines too. I would be so impatient waiting for a call from my boyfriend knowing that someone was talking. I would lift the earpiece and plop it down onto the cradle so that the offender would get off the phone. (In those days, good girls did NOT call boys).


Gym suits. {{{shudder}}}. Ours were blue with snaps up the front. We bought them at Stein's in Sayville NY and they would embroider your name on the back. I wore the same gym suit from 7th through 12th grade. The thing was a rag at the end. They wanted me to buy a gym suit for college and I couldn't bear the thought. I got around the requirement by taking swimming (life guarding, scuba diving, and finally, just swimming laps) to meet the PE requirement.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

4Katie said:


> But they smelled SO good!


Yeah, really. We'd all have the papers plastered to our faces.

I remember "Hemo the Magnificent." Anyone else?

For the Duck and Cover folks...I remember learning to do that, but fortunately, I never had to sit through this movie! LOL

http://www.archive.org/details/DuckandC1951

I did watch a few other doozies, though.

L


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm feeling as if I'm a museum piece after reading through this thread.  Apart from the specifically regional/national, I remember _everything_ mentioned!

A few memories:

- Before decimal currency came in, and having to learn arithmetic in pounds, shillings and pence.
- Before television - and after it started, for many years there was only one channel.
- Stores not open on Sundays, and heartfelt discussions over the morality of going to movies/sports games on Sundays.
- Milk came in glass bottles, and was delivered by a milkman.
- Our first car.
- Our first washing machine.
- Fridges with those heavy, lock-yourself-inside catches.
- _Drum roll_ Slide rules! No pocket calculators, let alone computers.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

You can still get Bosco at Vermont Country Store!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Leslie said:


> For the Duck and Cover folks...I remember learning to do that, but fortunately, I never had to sit through this movie! LOL
> 
> http://www.archive.org/details/DuckandC1951


OMG - DH and I are totally cracking up. 'You'll know when it's coming!' 'Even a newspaper will protect you from a bad burn.' Sure... right before your skin vaporizes along with the newspaper.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Here's one for the ladies -


Spoiler



Remember sanitary napkin belts?


 OMG, they were horrible!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I remember almost everything on this thread. I'd have to see the CBS special intro, but I'm sure I've seen it.

The gym suits for girls were so awful. I think our school had the worst ones: white, one piece with a sash that tied in front and was attached to the back and cap sleeves. We were supposed to shower in a common room, but no one did. After the class we'd stick the suit back in the gym locker and take it out to wear the next time -- awful smell and yellow near the armpits. Can't remember whether I took it home to wash once a week or once a month. Gross! But even worse were the


Spoiler



sanitary napkin belts


 4Katie mentioned above.


Spoiler



My mother never told me about or how to use tampons, so I didn't use them until I went away to university.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> The gym suits for girls were so awful. I think our school had the worst ones: white, one piece with a sash that tied in front and was attached to the back and cap sleeves.


We had similar ones. They were very stiff cotton, and couldn't even be ironed. They were HORRIBLE!


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> To the person who mentioned Bosco: I remember Bosco as a syrup. The jar had a pump on the top and you would squirt it into your milk, then stir it up. The powdered chocolate was Nestles Quik. I also remember Ovaltine.


I remember Bosco coming in a glass bottle that was shaped like a truncated cone. You had to pour it into the milk. I was from a Nestle's Quik and Hershey Syrup (from the can, of course) family, but I would occasionally clamor for Bosco.

Ovaltine tasted funny and was purported to be good for you. What kid wants that?

Tang and Astronaut Sticks, though, that was a SNACK!

(I don't remember the proper name of the Astronaut Sticks, but it was a sort of thin log (about the size of a regular Slim Jim) of vitamin fortified chocolate that tasted awful, but it was ASTRONAUT FOOD, and so we ate them by the boxful. You weren't cool unless you had one of those in your lunch box.)


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

originalgrissel said:


> I remember when all teenagers had to be traumatized by having to watch either "Blood on the Highway" or "Red Asphalt" in driver's ed class.


Ours was "Signal 30."

http://www.archive.org/details/Signal301959
http://www.archive.org/details/Signal301959_2


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Can anyone sing the Bosco song along with me? 

I love Bosco
Bosco's good for me

......


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think I can hear the first line of the melody to the Bosco song, but that's all.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

We had a different version:

I hate Bosco,
Bosco hates me.
Mommy puts it in my 
'Cause she's the enemy.
But I fix Mommy,
I put it in her tea,
Then she coughs and gags and pukes
But she'll never get me.

Or something like that.

Edward C. Patterson

I liked Bosco. It was Ovaltine that made me ill


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I didn't like how the Ovaltine didn't dissolve well in the milk.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I remember logging onto the internet when it was text only, and mostly just university computers.    (Yes I was a geek.)

Vicki


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I didn't like how the Ovaltine didn't dissolve well in the milk.


We always got Nestle Quik, which I disliked both for the flavor and that it didn't dissolve really well, either. Finally we convinced Mom to get Hershey chocolate syrup instead, and all was well in chocolate milk land.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Funny about Bosco, it figures into one of the scenes in my novel, _Falling Star_.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I remember when I could eat anything and not gain weight!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I remember when I didn't have two bald spots racing to meet at my forehead.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I remember when I didn't have two bald spots racing to meet at my forehead.


Don't remember where I heard this, but...

"Men who go bald on the back of their heads are great lovers. Men who go bald on the front of their heads are great thinkers. Men who go bald on both the front and back of their heads think they are great lovers."


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I remember when I wasn't a gorgeous bleached blonde.  

Edward C. Patterson
(beats the gray)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

That was cold, Charles.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I remember penny postcards, getting 2 hard licorice drops for a penny. Nickel pops (sodas for y'all southern types   )


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

That reminds me -- I remember being astounded when postage went up from 5 cents to 7!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I remember 3 cent postage, 15 cent New York Subway rides and Charlotte Russe sold in the corner store beside a Pharmacy that had a soda fountain and serves Lime Rickey's

Ed Patterson


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I remember ... Forget it,  I just forgot it.


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> I remember penny postcards, getting 2 hard licorice drops for a penny. Nickel pops (sodas for y'all southern types  )


Down here round Georgia, it's all "Coke," or it used to be. You would say "I'd like a Coke" and they would ask "What kind?" Then you narrow it down to a specific cola.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I remember when cars had fins, and they were cool.
I remember when trains had cabooses, and we waved at them as they went by.
I remember when sidewalks were the norm in nice neighborhoods, and people used them.
I remember when schools had big windows.
I remember watching the three stooges before going to school each morning.
I remember thinking black and white was just the way television was.
I remember Lost in Space and Land of the Giants.
I remember Neil Armstrong stepping on the Moon and deciding I was going to live there when I grew up.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I remember Geritol and Saera\utan (Natures spelled backwards) and also Ted Mack who sold them.

Ed Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I remember the Nike sites.
And the drills - hunkering down under school desk.

And now I wish I hadn't remembered.

Oh, well-good with the bad.

Just sayin....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I remember those drills under the school desks, and the desks were screwed to the floor and had ink wells. Remember the pensmanship excersizes hung over the blackboard. And then there was assembly day where we all needed to wear a green tie. Of course, I didn't mush like to remember the schollyard, the scenes of my earliest bashings.   

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

I remember being the only guy on the basketball court who knew the name "Michael Jordan".


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I remember when OJ Simpson was a football player...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I remember (and met) Toughie Bazzoon, of the Brooklyn Bomber Roller Derby team, when Roller Derby was on TV.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

JL Bryan said:


> Down here round Georgia, it's all "Coke," or it used to be. You would say "I'd like a Coke" and they would ask "What kind?" Then you narrow it down to a specific cola.


I am so with you on this one. Sunday car rides with the family. Dad would stop at the gas station and ask, "Who wants a Coke"? All four of us kids would say "Me... I do... yeah.." Then he'd ask, "What kind ya want?"

I always wanted a Yoohoo.


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson (Sep 3, 2010)

I remember cinnamon toothpicks.
I remember reading every Judy Blume book ever written.
I remember when All in the Family was the best show on television.
I remember when War Games was the first movie I saw in a theater without my parents.
I remember not knowing how to kiss a boy.
I remember drinking milkshakes with a raw egg in order to graduate to a B cup.
I remember when stirrup pants and Canadian pennies were cool.

Yep. I sure do.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

catherinedurkinrobinson said:


> I remember drinking milkshakes with a raw egg in order to graduate to a B cup.


Wow, did that work??

Vicki


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I remember getting an Atari 5200 for Christmas in 1984, only for Atari to go out of business as a video game console maker a year or so later.

I remember playing my first PC game, Oregon Trail, on an Apple IIE on my junior high's library computer. Our teachers had special hours for the students to play whatever PC games were available... on 5 1/4 floppy disks.  Heck, Tetris came around at the same time, so sometimes I spent my entire computer class playing that game.

I remember wanting parachute pants, a Walkman portable cassette player, and my parents being totally against MTV when it first came out. Now, 30+ years later, they would really have cause for concern if they raised kids now  

I remember when it was a big deal when the Space Shuttle Discovery went back up after the Challenger disaster. I remember the Challenger disaster vividly because it was my 12th birthday.  

I remember making fun of Channel 1 when it started, because, like, it was like, totally lame!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I remember getting on an airplane by walking across the tarmac and up the roll-away stairs.

I remember when white vinyl go-go boots were "the" footwear to have.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

crebel said:


> I remember getting on an airplane by walking across the tarmac and up the roll-away stairs.
> ...


I remember when everyone got dressed up when they flew: men in suits and ties and women in dresses. When I was 8 years old, I was on the first commercial jet (instead of prop-driven) plane to land at the Toledo OH airport. (I don't believe I wore a tie, but definitely not jeans or sweats.  )


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Speaking of flying, I remember the last Pan Am China clipper flight to China and flew on it to Hong Kong in 1985 - not that long ago. But they served us all champagne in San Francisco and I stole a soup spoon in honor of the historic flight which I have in my curio cabinet (the spoon, not the flight). 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I was surprised. Quite a lot of these things, I do not remember. I think not because of my youth, but because I didn't come to USA until my twenties.
Also I have quite recently been in airports where you walked out on the tarmacadam and up steps to get on to a plane. I do remember dressing up to go on planes, but we would dress up to go anywhere.
Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I remember when OJ Simpson was a football player...


I remember when Cassius Clay was a boxer, and Lew Alcindor played basketball...

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I remember listening to the Patterson Johanson fight on the radio.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I remember when the NHL only had 6 teams.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I remember when pitchers batted in the American League.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

People enjoying this thread might be interested in this book:










http://www.amazon.com/Going-Gone-Vanishing-Americana/dp/B000IOEQCG/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1284593558&sr=1-1

It covers many of the things discussed in this thread (carbon paper, civil defense, gas station attendants, house calls, the milkman, TV antennas, typewriters) and a few others (the automat, girdles, security-free airports, slide rules, soda fountains, telephone booths). If you're of a certain age, I guarantee you'll get some fond memories - and a lot of laughs - from it. It's out of print, but apparently some libraries have it.

One of my first jobs was working at a restaurant where we 'made' the sodas - we mixed two squirts of Coke syrup, added soda water and stirred. Then i moved on to jobs with switchboards, carbon paper, shorthand and punchcards. Yup - I'm OLD.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Remember 70's clothing? Here are some pics from the 1977 JC Penney catalog. An email with these pics was circulating around my office once. We have many people who remember the 70's and we had so much fun. One of the younger guys was laughing at the pictures, then decided they couldn't be real. He stopped laughing and said, "You got me. Nobody could've ever really worn those clothes." He thought he was being punk'd! It took us a while to convince him the pics were real, and we really did wear those clothes!

Here's just one:










See the rest here: http://funny-farm.tressugar.com/Absolutely-Hilarious-JCPenney-Catalogue-from-1977-You-HAVE-read-771943










OMG, remember dressing alike?!?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

And for the brothers:


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I remember when there was only one continent.... oh, no, wait!  That wasn't me.  I remember when pesiticides came from the feed store and they were in a tin can with a spray nozzle on one end and a long pump handle on the other and it took Grandpa both hands to spray for bugs.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I remember that Joan Jett was hot at my 16th b-day party.

I also remember 'feathered' hair, that weird game with your fingers and paper where you counted 'he loves me' or something. Then you unfolded the flap and read what was underneath. Allll the girls played it.

I remember Intellivision (Astrosmash!), Donny and Marie, the obsession with Shaun Cassidy, .15 cent ice cream scoops, .99 cent gas, and 'Dittos'.  

Hehe


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Those Penny catalog pages are extreme.  The amazing thing is that the hip-huggers and bell-bottoms came back.  I wore them as a college student, but I was young and slim then.  The early 21st c. version has not caught on with me.  I'd look ridiculous (and many people do look ridiculous in them).

I remember mother and daughter dresses.  Are they really gone now?


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Danielle Bourdon said:


> paper where you counted 'he loves me' or something. Then you unfolded the flap and read what was underneath. Allll the girls played it.


Fortune Tellers? I consider it part of my sacred duty to pass these skills along to the my friend's children. I also teach them how to make ducky-quackers (an origami beak), poppers, and other sorts of paper-borne mayhem.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I thought of this thread last night while re-reading Roger Zelazny's _Doorways in the Sand_ (published 1976), in that the protagonist would light up a cigarette anywhere, without even asking if it was OK: in someone else's office, on a bus, at a restaurant; even in his own hospital room (at least after confirming there was no oxygen equipment nearby  ).


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I thought of this thread last night while re-reading Roger Zelazny's _Doorways in the Sand_ (published 1976), in that the protagonist would light up a cigarette anywhere, without even asking if it was OK: in someone else's office, on a bus, at a restaurant; even in his own hospital room (at least after confirming there was no oxygen equipment nearby  ).


Oh that reminds me! I remember ash trays in the grocery stores!! They were about waist high and filled with gray sand type stuff. And my mom would tell me not to play it in... because it was very tempting to start making finger marks in the sand. 

Vicki


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

I remember that until Grade 4 (or maybe 5) we were not allowed to use ball-point pens.  Had to be fountain pens or cartridge pens.

I remember hearing the f-word for the first time when I was about 8 years old.  Kids didn't swear.  I didn't know what it meant--and neither did my older brother.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Remember when little boys just had to have Davy Crockett hats, and little girls had to have Ginny dolls?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

libbyfh said:


> Remember when little boys just had to have Davy Crockett hats, and little girls had to have Ginny dolls?


Betsy Wetsy, Patty Playpal, Barbie


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> and little girls had to have Ginny dolls


OMG - There's a flashback!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I didn't have a Ginny doll; we had My Friend Mandy.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I remember Cabbage Patch dolls.  

Vicki


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Anybody have a Chrissy doll - where you pulled her hair longer out of the top of her head?  My next door neighbor had one and I was soooo jealous.  

Remember Beanie Boy with the propeller on his hat, red shirt and green suspenders?  Or Mrs. Beasley?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I remember when Cassius Clay was a boxer, and Lew Alcindor played basketball...
> 
> L


This makes me smile. I even saw Lew Alcindor play basketball. I think we were freshman in the same year.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I remember Huntley & Brinkley smoking while they reported the news.

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Edward R. Murrow was almost never seen without a cigarette.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> Remember Beanie Boy with the propeller on his hat, red shirt and green suspenders?


OMG - Beany and Cecil (the Sea-Sick Sea Serpent). More flashbacks...

"I'm a-comin', Beany-boy!"


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

libbyfh said:


> Remember when little boys just had to have Davy Crockett hats, and little girls had to have Ginny dolls?


I still have my Ginny doll and all her clothers, and her sister Jeanette....or was it Ginette?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I still have my Ginny doll and all her clothers, and her sister Jeanette....or was it Ginette?


Apparently it was Jill. http://collectdolls.about.com/od/ginnydolls/p/GinnyDollsIntro.htm


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Anybody have a Chrissy doll - where you pulled her hair longer out of the top of her head? My next door neighbor had one and I was soooo jealous.
> 
> Remember Beanie Boy with the propeller on his hat, red shirt and green suspenders? Or Mrs. Beasley?


I had Misty, Chrissy's little sister, who was clearly a superior doll because she had blonde hair and wore a purple velvet dress and shoes.

My sister had a Mrs. Beasley.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

RE: Ginny and Jill dolls

And her boyfriend was Jeff! I had him too...


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I remember walking to the Uptown Theater in the early afternoon.  We would see a news reel, a cartoon and a feature film.  I would be so shocked to walk out into the hot, bright sun after sitting in the dark at the theater.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> I remember walking to the Uptown Theater in the early afternoon. We would see a news reel, a cartoon and a feature film.


And all for 35 cents!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

4Katie said:


> Apparently it was Jill. http://collectdolls.about.com/od/ginnydolls/p/GinnyDollsIntro.htm


My Ginette doll was definately a baby doll, not an older sister. I found a picture of he, but am having difficulty getting it into this message. There are several photos at this link.  [URL=http://www.rubylane.com/dolls/,id=91.5.13.2]http://www.rubylane.com/dolls/,id=91.5.13.2.html[/url]


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am surfing old videos and I remember when bands looked like this...with the accompanying music...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The Pips, without Gladys Knight...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I remember news with John Cameron Swayze whose advertiser was Timex - "It takes a liking and keeps on ticking".

Just sayin......


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Tom Terrific, Mr Greenjeans, Howdy Doody, Casper the Friendly Ghost
White Go Go boots, Black Cow suckers, Strawberry flavored Nestle's Quik.
There were only Levi's and Wranglers for blue jeans
Penny Loafers
Keds sneakers
Fizzies, Tang
The first frozen dinners


----------

